# Un nuovo inizio



## Soloconilcuore (15 Dicembre 2017)

Da dove iniziare?
Inizio da qui.
Io per la prima volta nella mia vita,
Rifletto a lungo prima di prendere una decisione. Sono sempre stato impulsivo, deciso, e senza pentirsi delle decisioni prese.
Ma, Aime!  Oggi sono pentito di essere tornato in casa con lei.
Sono pentito perché ora non riesco più di andare via. Non riesco a lasciare la mia piccolina.
Quando andai via di casa la prima volta ero pieno di rabbia, il dolore che ho provato in quei mesi, mi ha reso ceco, e se si può dire anche egoista 
Non facevo  altro che cercare di uscire da quel tunnel senza luce.
Egoisticamente non ho pensato il male che ho fatto ai miei figli.
Anche con la separazione sono stato impulsivo.
Molti di voi sul forum mi avevano avvertito che era ancora presto,  la mia famiglia,  il mio avvocato, alcuni amici,  che non era una decisione presa con lucidità. 
Ma ora, se dovessi prendere la decisione di separarmi, non lo farei.
Non avrei il coraggio.
Solo il pensiero di non avere la quotidianità con le mie figlie, sarei un uomo infelice .
So anche che se dovessi decidere di andare in affitto, mia figlia  la grande mi seguirà, non è un pensiero, lo ha detto. 
 io non voglio togliere i figli a mia moglie, nonostante il male che mi ha fatto. Comunque le voglio bene, 
con questo non voglio dire che non sia stata una buona madre, anzi.
non posso rinnegare i bei momenti vissuti insieme. 
Mi ha chiesto perdono, mi ha implorato e chiaramente notando il mio stato d’animo si è ancora più spogliata dei suoi aspetti penosi 
Quasi per ripulirsi di quando accaduto.
Lei si sente sporca, senza dignità e moralità , sono stata una pazza.
Lei deve recuperare tutto quello perduto, perché mi ama e non vuole perdermi.
Mi ha chiesto di stare insieme, di volere recuperare il nostro rapporto.
Brunetta ci ho provato, ma non ci riesco. Chi cancella nella mia mente l’immagine di lei nel letto di un altro? Sai quante volte ho voluto sbattere la testa al muro con la speranza di avere un amnesia,
Svegliarsi la mattina e credere che sia stato solo un brutto sogno.
E no ! Purtroppo no, questa è la triste realtà.
Molti di voi, mi avete fatto capire che se si ha intenzione di ricostruire
Bisogna essere consapevoli che la persona che ha tradito, non è più la stessa persona, e cambiata.
Ma io ero innamorato di quella di prima. Quella di adesso non la conosco. 
Quello che fa più male, e non potere dare ai figli una famiglia unita come lo era prima. Era il nostro sogno, o meglio era il mio.
Mi chiedo spesso, ma da questa esperienza che abbiamo avuto, i nostri figli cosa hanno imparato ?
Mia figlia la piccolina mi disse tempo fa…. Papà perché non dai  più i baci a mamma?  Papà perché no abbracci la mamma quando viene da lavorare ? Papà ma tu vuoi bene alla mamma ? Non sono domande fatte a raffica , e non sono le uniche, queste sono le domande più significative, 
E conoscendo la mia ex ho il sospetto che sia lei a inculcare la piccola. Dovete sapere che mia moglie si venderebbe l’anima al diavolo pur di ottenere me, 
Il clima in casa e sereno, non litighiamo, neanche quando capita di stare soli. Il dialogo e ripreso tra noi, certo non parliamo dell’accaduto perché non vorrei demolire questo equilibrio che si è creato tra  noi. 
La mia ex non esce da casa , lo fa solo per lavoro e per la spesa.
Più  volte lo spronata  ad uscire con sua sorella, amici e colleghe, altrettanto hanno provato loro.
Ma non c’è verso. Ho parlato con lei e molto chiaramente gli ho fatto capire che lei non ha nessun obbligo nei miei confronti
A questo punto ho deciso di fermarmi.
Mi fermo qui, non voglio andare avanti, non voglio tornare indietro.
Semplicemente mi fermo, e resto in attesa.
Dopo mesi di rabbia, di sfiducia, e di delusioni, ho riacquistato una certa  positività, una forza interiore per rimettermi in gioco
Non cadrò nella pesantezza, nelle aspettative, nelle ripicche,
ma vivrò giorno per giorno, 
Lasciandosi andare da ciò che mi si prospetta,


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Da dove iniziare?
> Inizio da qui.
> Io per la prima volta nella mia vita,
> Rifletto a lungo prima di prendere una decisione. Sono sempre stato impulsivo, deciso, e senza pentirsi delle decisioni prese.
> ...


Quanto tempo e' passato dalla scoperta?
Quanti anni avete?
Non ti devi focalizzare sull'immagine di tua moglie con l'altro.  
Per me conta molto il suo pentimento e la sua voglia di restare con te.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanto tempo e' passato dalla scoperta?
> Quanti anni avete?
> Non ti devi focalizzare sull'immagine di tua moglie con l'altro.
> Per me conta molto il suo pentimento e la sua voglia di restare con te.


8 mesi.
47 anni coetanei.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> 8 mesi.
> 47 anni coetanei.



Io un anno dopo la scoperta, ancora non lo sopportavo. Abbiamo fatto una vacanza insieme, colpa mia, deciso io,  un incubo, eppure non ci litigavo, tranquilli, bellissimo posto, ma niente mi dava gioia, non vedevo l'ora di tornare a  casa e poi al mare da sola. 

Gli avevo pure detto di cercarsi casa.

Poi con il tempo, e tante tantissime fughe al mare, sola, tutto si e'   normalizzato. Sono passati 5 anni dalla 'bomba'.

Il  dolore passa, resta la delusione.   Bisogna valutare il male minore. Se per te stare con i tuoi figli e' importantissimo, e' gia' un buon motivo per restare. Aggiungici che non litigate ed il clima e' sereno, non e' poco.  Ripeto, non focalizzarti piu' su tua moglie con lui.
A 50 anni non si ha molto voglia di ricominciare una nuova vita. Ne di stare soli.

Io oggi sono sicura di aver fatto la scelta giusta, le mie figlie, grandi, sono serene, noi stiamo bene insieme, mica l'ho perdonato, mai,  non ci penso proprio,  ma riesco a riderci sopra ormai.  Effetto andropausa  il suo tradimento.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io un anno dopo la scoperta, ancora non lo sopportavo. Abbiamo fatto una vacanza insieme, colpa mia, deciso io,  un incubo, eppure non ci litigavo, tranquilli, bellissimo posto, ma niente mi dava gioia, non vedevo l'ora di tornare a  casa e poi al mare da sola.
> 
> Gli avevo pure detto di cercarsi casa.
> 
> ...


disincantata grazie per la tua testimonianza,
Questo per me è una speranza in più.
Voglio vivere quello che mi resta da vivere il meglio possibile, anche fatte di piccole cose,
Come hai fatto tu, al mare sola.
La mia ex vorrebbe che tornasse tutto come prima , e non meglio di prima, perché il meglio lo era già, e questo per me è impossibile, 
Non ho nessuna intenzione di rifarmi una nuova vita,  ma se non avessi figli , preferirei vivere da solo, non mi spaventa affatto.
Non è colpa mia se in quelle  rarissime volte che facciamo sesso la mia mente si focalizza su quelle immagini indelebile.
Anche io credo che con il tempo tutto sia possibile, e per questo mi fermo qui senza prendere altre decisioni. Nel frattempo mi godo i figli, e poi chissà.
Quanti anni hanno le tue figlie?
E sanno cosa è successo tra voi ?

Grazie.


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Da dove iniziare?
> Inizio da qui.
> Io per la prima volta nella mia vita,
> Rifletto a lungo prima di prendere una decisione. Sono sempre stato impulsivo, deciso, e senza pentirsi delle decisioni prese.
> ...


ciao mi dispiace per quello che stai passando anche se io sono stato dall'altra parte della barricata non è che non capisca cosa stai vivendo io spero che la mia vicenda non venga mai scoperta per non arrecare danno, vivo in me la mia storia e ne subisco le conseguenze ricordando sempre cosa che non avrei dovuto fare.
Ora con la mia esperienza di vita e delle cose che sono capitate ad altre persone posso dire che se si vuole si può perdonare ma come dicono molti non si dimentica, quindi come ricordi tu cosa ha fatto tua moglie pensa che anche lei si distrugge e penserà sempre al male che ti ha fatto lo vedo nel comportamento giornaliero.
Ricordo di un mio conoscente che ha scoperto l'infedeltà della moglie con cui aveva tre figli il suo dolore non gli permetteva di dormire con lei e inizio a bere ed essere assente nel lavoro fecero perfino il dna dell'ultima nata almeno quello fu positivo , ora a distanza di anni sono diventati nonni di due nipotini e vedo che sono ancora insieme non so come vivano il loro rapporto perchè non sono più vicino a loro ma quando l'incontro sono sereni.
Altre storie te ne potrei citare molte sia per un verso che in un altro , nella tua vedo l'annullamento di tua moglie nel dolore che ti ha arrecato se puoi stalle vicino e parlatene molto ed anche perchè è successo chissà riuscite tu ha perdonare  e lei a capire  cosa ha fatto .
Mi viene in mente il vecchio nick ma anche questo non è che mi piace molto mi sa tanto di accettazione della situazione  , solo o per sempre o con il cuore è la prima parola che non piace , dai forza hai una bella famiglia che prima o poi ti regalerà grandi soddisfazioni  e la tua casa sarà un rifugio di speranza e amore , pensa a regali di Natale  e si qualche cosa , anche semplice ,fallo anche a tua moglie .
Mannaggia che casini fa il tradimento


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Da dove iniziare?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Bravo, vai, e velocemente trovati un'altra. Liberala. Le hai giá fatto molto più male di quel che lei ha fatto a te.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> 8 mesi.
> *47 anni coetanei.*


A maggior ragione. Vai in giro e trovati altro.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bravo, vai, e velocemente trovati un'altra. Liberala. Le hai giá fatto molto più male di quel che lei ha fatto a te.


Quoto

 [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] purtroppo resti solo per la figlia.

Ma questa lei "sporcata" da quello che ha fatto non ti interessa più.

Se lei senza volerlo deliberatamente ti ha ferito, tu la stai a tua volta (magari anche te senza volerlo) umiliando quotidianamente, buttandole addosso ogni istante che siete accanto il tuo sangue

Non va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> disincantata grazie per la tua testimonianza,
> Questo per me è una speranza in più.
> Voglio vivere quello che mi resta da vivere il meglio possibile, anche fatte di piccole cose,
> Come hai fatto tu, al mare sola.
> ...


Leggi in Disquisizioni culturali: ricordare o dimenticare?


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bravo, vai, e velocemente trovati un'altra. Liberala. Le hai giá fatto molto più male di quel che lei ha fatto a te.


Io ti quoto solo in parte. Nel senso che è chiaro che se fra due anni lui provasse le stesse identiche cose, a quel punto buona la tua.

Però lui ora sta riconoscendo di essere stato affrettato nel chiedere la separazione: forse un matrimonio dove c'è stato  "tanto"... lo merita, un tentativo.

Vero che lei sta pagando un prezzo alto. Vero anche che se non le sta bene pagarlo, separata lo e' già.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io ti quoto solo in parte. Nel senso che è chiaro che se fra due anni lui provasse le stesse identiche cose, a quel punto buona la tua.
> 
> Però lui ora sta riconoscendo di essere stato affrettato nel chiedere la separazione: forse un matrimonio dove c'è stato  "tanto"... lo merita, un tentativo.
> 
> Vero che lei sta pagando un prezzo alto. Vero anche che se non le sta bene pagarlo, separata lo e' già.


Ormai è andata. Se non esce di casa non si innamorerà più. Uscisse e scopasse in giro. Poi torni da tua moglie e vedi se è ancora la meglio di tutti. Ci sono state diverse sorprese in tal senso :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ormai è andata. Se non esce di casa non si innamorerà più. Uscisse e scopasse in giro. Poi torni da tua moglie e vedi se è ancora la meglio di tutti. Ci sono state diverse sorprese in tal senso :mexican:


Uhm. Non sono mica molto convinta, sai?

Cioè: se te ne vai in giro perché ne hai voglia e' un conto. Se lo fai per trovare il chiodo che scacci il chiodo secondo me è inutile.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ormai il palazzo è crollato ... Vivere nelle macerie e cercare di ricostruire senza gettare le macerie in discarica la vedo dura ... Le puoi accantonare in un angolo e ricostruire ma saranno sempre visibili.
Come la vedo io meglio ricostruire da un altra parte e lasciare le macerie a chi ha fatto crollare il palazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ormai il palazzo è crollato ... Vivere nelle macerie e cercare di ricostruire senza gettare le macerie in discarica la vedo dura ... Le puoi accantonare in un angolo e ricostruire ma saranno sempre visibili.
> Come la vedo io meglio ricostruire da un altra parte e lasciare le macerie a chi ha fatto crollare il palazzo.


Ci sono tanti modi di superare i traumi. C’è chi si impietrisce, chi reagisce, chi poi riproduce e chi ripara.
Ci sono bambini abusati che da adulti riproducono l’abuso, a volte a parti scambiate a volte ricercando la sottomissione. È un modo per sentire di dominare una situazione che da piccoli si ha subito.
Ci sono bambini abusati che da adulti si riparano e cercano di aiutare gli altri a riparare.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi di superare i traumi. C’è chi si impietrisce, chi reagisce, chi poi riproduce e chi ripara.
> Ci sono bambini abusati che da adulti riproducono l’abuso, a volte a parti scambiate a volte ricercando la sottomissione. È un modo per sentire di dominare una situazione che da piccoli si ha subito.
> Ci sono bambini abusati che da adulti si riparano e cercano di aiutare gli altri a riparare.


I bambini vivono in ogni condizione ... Ho visto più ragazzini sorridenti nelle peggiori baraccopoli che nelle nostre città.. 
I ragazzini continuano dove noi ci fermiamo ..
Hanno una visione della vita differente da un adulto ... Sono semplici e per questo sanno andare avanti.
Se si vuole farli vivere in un ambiente sicuro bisogna rimuovere le macerie .... Altrimenti rischiano di farsi male.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I bambini vivono in ogni condizione ... Ho visto più ragazzini sorridenti nelle peggiori baraccopoli che nelle nostre città..
> I ragazzini continuano dove noi ci fermiamo ..
> Hanno una visione della vita differente da un adulto ... Sono semplici e per questo sanno andare avanti.
> Se si vuole farli vivere in un ambiente sicuro bisogna rimuovere le macerie .... Altrimenti rischiano di farsi male.


Stai confondendo un po' di piani, secondo me. Le macerie riguardano i genitori, nel momento in cui questi riescono a rapportarsi tra loro in un clima tutto sommato sereno, soprattutto davanti ai figli. I quali senza dubbio potranno anche percepire che i genitori magari non si amano alla follia, ma si rispettano e si vogliono comunque bene. Dire che in casi come questi sia meglio separarsi PER i figli, equivale a strumentalizzarli tanto quanto dire che il proprio matrimonio e' una merda, e che PER i figli si tradisce ma non si lascia.

Cio' detto. I bambini sono più semplici, sicuramente. Sono più bravi a farsi bastare le cose. Ma quando l'essenziale non manca. Dubito tu abbia veramente guardato questi bambini nelle peggio baraccopoli.
Fai un giro in qualche orfanotrofio, o dove la povertà e' talmente condizionante che alla fine non mancano solo risorse materiali. Poi sappimi dire anche perché separarsi con figli e' spesso un privilegio. Nelle zone povere dell'Africa non si separa nessuno. Non credo stiano tutti bene insieme. E neanche che il fatto che i bimbi siano pronti a regalare un sorriso (ed è vero) e' indice del fatto che vivano meglio di noi. E' che ce la vogliamo raccontare così, tante volte.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ciao mi dispiace per quello che stai passando anche se io sono stato dall'altra parte della barricata non è che non capisca cosa stai vivendo io spero che la mia vicenda non venga mai scoperta per non arrecare danno, vivo in me la mia storia e ne subisco le conseguenze ricordando sempre cosa che non avrei dovuto fare.
> Ora con la mia esperienza di vita e delle cose che sono capitate ad altre persone posso dire che se si vuole si può perdonare ma come dicono molti non si dimentica, quindi come ricordi tu cosa ha fatto tua moglie pensa che anche lei si distrugge e penserà sempre al male che ti ha fatto lo vedo nel comportamento giornaliero.
> Ricordo di un mio conoscente che ha scoperto l'infedeltà della moglie con cui aveva tre figli il suo dolore non gli permetteva di dormire con lei e inizio a bere ed essere assente nel lavoro fecero perfino il dna dell'ultima nata almeno quello fu positivo , ora a distanza di anni sono diventati nonni di due nipotini e vedo che sono ancora insieme non so come vivano il loro rapporto perchè non sono più vicino a loro ma quando l'incontro sono sereni.
> Altre storie te ne potrei citare molte sia per un verso che in un altro , nella tua vedo l'annullamento di tua moglie nel dolore che ti ha arrecato se puoi stalle vicino e parlatene molto ed anche perchè è successo chissà riuscite tu ha perdonare  e lei a capire  cosa ha fatto .
> ...


ti prego ologramma non ti soffermare sul nick, era giusto cambiare , non sono solo ,
E non sono solo con il cuore , tutto quello che ho fatto, lo fatto solo con il cuore.
E questo che intendo, il nick non fa differenza per me, uno vale altro, oggi e cosi.
Per il perdono, 
Credo di aver fatto gia un grande passo in avanti, ho bisogno di tempo , ma voglio anche vivere, basta tristezza, che viene riversata da chi mi circonda, basta piangersi addosso, non porta a niente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I bambini vivono in ogni condizione ... Ho visto più ragazzini sorridenti nelle peggiori baraccopoli che nelle nostre città..
> I ragazzini continuano dove noi ci fermiamo ..
> Hanno una visione della vita differente da un adulto ... Sono semplici e per questo sanno andare avanti.
> Se si vuole farli vivere in un ambiente sicuro bisogna rimuovere le macerie .... Altrimenti rischiano di farsi male.


A parte l’attribuzione di capacità riparative a scopo auto-assolutorio per chi vuole l’albergo lindo, il commento è analogico più che logico.
I bambini e i ragazzini crescono e i traumi lasciano segni su tutti sia sui benestanti, sia sugli abitanti delle baraccopoli.
La questione che avevo posto è che il modo in cui si superano i traumi può essere foriero di male o di bene.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte l’attribuzione di capacità riparative a scopo auto-assolutorio per chi vuole l’albergo lindo, il commento è analogico più che logico.
> I bambini e i ragazzini crescono e i traumi lasciano segni su tutti sia sui benestanti, sia sugli abitanti delle baraccopoli.
> La questione che avevo posto è che il modo in cui si superano i traumi può essere foriero di male o di bene.


Ma in una casa dove non c'è armonia ??


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> disincantata grazie per la tua testimonianza,
> Questo per me è una speranza in più.
> Voglio vivere quello che mi resta da vivere il meglio possibile, anche fatte di piccole cose,
> Come hai fatto tu, al mare sola.
> ...


Intanto io non la chiamerei ex, per ora vivete ancora insieme, e non litigate, e' gia' molto.
Certo che senza figli si prendono altre decisioni, all'istante se sei impulsivo, ma, soprattutto se sono piccoli, o se pur essendo grandi, ritieni che sia un bene per loro avere il papa' a casa e vicino, ci pensi anni prima di separarti.
Le mie, solo 2, lo sanno per colpa della piccolina di mio marito, immatura,  che ha pensato bene di mandare un msg ad una, e farsi scoprire dall'altra  con un msg inequivocabile e di velata minaccia a mio marito, che lei ha letto, 3 anni prima che io lo scoprirsi,  su un  vecchio cellulare di mio marito, purtroppo per lui dismesso. Evidentemente era arivato poco prima che lui togliesse  la scheda e non lo aveva ne letto ne cancellato. Destino.  La piu' piccola ha adesso 28 anni, e ci ha messo 2 anni a riparlare con suo papà,  aveva ricevuto lri il primo msg fb ed era a caa quandi la piccolina ha pensat8 bene di telefonarmi, adesso per fortuna vanno bene i rapporti, molto bene, soprattutto con la mezzana che abita quasi con noi/lui ed adora suo papa'. Non pensare che i figli ne abbiano bisogno solo se piccoli.    La piu' grande non sa nulla perche' non era a casa nel momento peggiore, e non c'e' motivo di dare dispiaceri inopportuni.  

Comunque il problema del sesso tra amanti sconvolge molto di piu' gli uomini, a noi donne tutto il contorno. O forse e' così per me per eta' matura e la distanza abissale con lei, che ho trovato patetica, invaghirsi  di uno piu' vecchio di suo padre e con 3 figlie di cui una più vecchia di lei. Libera e che poteva benissimo trovarsi vista la giovanissima eta', o un coetaneo e un ragazzo 30enne,  senza buttare (parole sue) 5 anni di vita. Su mio marito stendo velo pietoso.  Gia' scritto, andropausa e vari problemi gravi di lavoro in quel periodo, e subito dopo di salute.  Nessun problema di coppia, Ne allora,  ne adesso. Escudeno i mesi in cui volavano ciabatte, solo da parte mia.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> ma voglio anche vivere, basta tristezza, che viene riversata da chi mi circonda, basta piangersi addosso, non porta a niente.


:up:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] purtroppo resti solo per la figlia.
> 
> ...


resto a casa soprattutto per mia figlia,

La mia ex senza volerlo ? 
Ho capito bene ? 
Spero di sbagliarmi!
A parte questo scorpio,  non capisco cosa intendi per umiliare.
Veramente ragazzi se secondo voi  io sto sbagliando, ditemelo chiaramente.
Forse non si è capito,  chi mi tratiene qui in casa e proprio la mia ex, e a me sta bene,
1 posso vivermi mia figlia in pieno ed essere presente sempre.
2 dopo il terremoto la mia ex era sotto Shock
E io sono stato vicino a lei , e da  li che abbiamo incominciato ad avvicinarci .
Insomma è stata mia moglie per tanti anni
Le voglio sempre bene.
Non litighiamo più come una volta, il clima è sereno, certo che lei vorrebbe di più, 
Forse lo illusa con il mio rientro, 

Scorpio alla seconda domanda in questo momento non so risponderti.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi in Disquisizioni culturali: ricordare o dimenticare?



lo farò a breve, grazie.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io ti quoto solo in parte. Nel senso che è chiaro che se fra due anni lui provasse le stesse identiche cose, a quel punto buona la tua.
> 
> Però lui ora sta riconoscendo di essere stato affrettato nel chiedere la separazione: forse un matrimonio dove c'è stato  "tanto"... lo merita, un tentativo.
> 
> Vero che lei sta pagando un prezzo alto. Vero anche che se non le sta bene pagarlo, separata lo e' già.


quoto tutto.

ed è per questo che ho scritto 
(Mi fermo qui )


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ormai è andata. Se non esce di casa non si innamorerà più. Uscisse e scopasse in giro. Poi torni da tua moglie e vedi se è ancora la meglio di tutti. Ci sono state diverse sorprese in tal senso :mexican:


arcistufo per me non è cosi.
Non cerco storie, ne sesso, sto bene per il momento cosi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> quoto tutto.
> 
> ed è per questo che ho scritto
> (Mi fermo qui )


Tu hai parlato di  "nuovo inizio".
Vedi... La cosa che mi ha colpito tanto, quando parlasti del terremoto, e' che vi siete trovati nuovamente abbracciati per il sollievo di non esservi persi.
Posso dirla, adesso io, una cosa un po' brutta anche solo a dirsi?
Se capitasse a me, il timore sarebbe mediato dal fatto che mio figlio potrebbe avere perso il padre. Nulla più, e ne sono praticamente certa. Adesso. E.... ho comunque perdonato il pregresso. Sono andata avanti  
Mi dispiacerebbe, e' chiaro, ma non mi crollerebbe nessun mondo addosso se non in via mediata per mio figlio.
Dal tuo racconto ho colto una grande differenza. Datevi questa opportunità, visto che davvero c'è qualcosa per cui lottare.
Non è da tutti, questa fortuna. Poi il tempo dirà la sua. Può darsi che sia in tutt'altra direzione. Come magari no


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma in una casa dove non c'è armonia ??


Bisogna riparare se stessi, non ricostruire obbligatoriamente una relazione, se non ci sono le condizioni.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto io non la chiamerei ex, per ora vivete ancora insieme, e non litigate, e' gia' molto.
> Certo che senza figli si prendono altre decisioni, all'istante se sei impulsivo, ma, soprattutto se sono piccoli, o se pur essendo grandi, ritieni che sia un bene per loro avere il papa' a casa e vicino, ci pensi anni prima di separarti.
> Le mie, solo 2, lo sanno per colpa della piccolina di mio marito, immatura,  che ha pensato bene di mandare un msg ad una, e farsi scoprire dall'altra  con un msg inequivocabile e di velata minaccia a mio marito, che lei ha letto, 3 anni prima che io lo scoprirsi,  su un  vecchio cellulare di mio marito, purtroppo per lui dismesso. Evidentemente era arivato poco prima che lui togliesse  la scheda e non lo aveva ne letto ne cancellato. Destino.  La piu' piccola ha adesso 28 anni, e ci ha messo 2 anni a riparlare con suo papà,  aveva ricevuto lri il primo msg fb ed era a caa quandi la piccolina ha pensat8 bene di telefonarmi, adesso per fortuna vanno bene i rapporti, molto bene, soprattutto con la mezzana che abita quasi con noi/lui ed adora suo papa'. Non pensare che i figli ne abbiano bisogno solo se piccoli.    La piu' grande non sa nulla perche' non era a casa nel momento peggiore, e non c'e' motivo di dare dispiaceri inopportuni.
> 
> Comunque il problema del sesso tra amanti sconvolge molto di piu' gli uomini, a noi donne tutto il contorno. O forse e' così per me per eta' matura e la distanza abissale con lei, che ho trovato patetica, invaghirsi  di uno piu' vecchio di suo padre e con 3 figlie di cui una più vecchia di lei. Libera e che poteva benissimo trovarsi vista la giovanissima eta', o un coetaneo e un ragazzo 30enne,  senza buttare (parole sue) 5 anni di vita. Su mio marito stendo velo pietoso.  Gia' scritto, andropausa e vari problemi gravi di lavoro in quel periodo, e subito dopo di salute.  Nessun problema di coppia, Ne allora,  ne adesso. Escudeno i mesi in cui volavano ciabatte, solo da parte mia.


disincantata che storia !
Ecco tu mi dai speranza anche per mio figlio,
Spero con tutto il cuore che faccia pace con sua mamma.

Mi credi se ti dico , che ogni volta che scrivo un post, scrivo (mia moglie) poi rileggo e modifico con ( ex ) 
non credo che sia un bene per i figli avere i  genitori separati ma  ci sono molti casi in cui per i figli e meglio i avere i genitori separati,
Ma questo non è il mio caso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> disincantata che storia !
> Ecco tu mi dai speranza anche per mio figlio,
> Spero con tutto il cuore che faccia pace con sua mamma.
> 
> ...


Credo che se il matrimonio è stato di decenni ex viene usato per farsi capire. È come per certe cariche come presidente o generale che restano anche quando si è in pensione.
Lei è stata tua moglie per decenni. Nella vostra relazione vi considerate marito e moglie, anche se doveste divorziare.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu hai parlato di  "nuovo inizio".
> Vedi... La cosa che mi ha colpito tanto, quando parlasti del terremoto, e' che vi siete trovati nuovamente abbracciati per il sollievo di non esservi persi.
> Posso dirla, adesso io, una cosa un po' brutta anche solo a dirsi?
> Se capitasse a me, il timore sarebbe mediato dal fatto che mio figlio potrebbe avere perso il padre. Nulla più, e ne sono praticamente certa. Adesso. E.... ho comunque perdonato il pregresso. Sono andata avanti
> ...


nuovo inizio , intendevo oggi in questo momento.
Era una riflessione di tutto quello che ho fatto fino a poco tempo fa,
Dopo il terremoto mi sono riavvicinato a mia moglie , qualche senso di colpa perché se non avrei voluto fortemente la separazione ,
Quel giorno sarei stato li con loro.
Mi sono sentito in colpa per averli abbandonati.
Il problema è che io con mia moglie non riesco più a essere quello di prima, 
E a volte mi chiedo se è amore , o solo affetto ,che provo .
E poi cielo,  tu non credi che in fondo io già ci sto provando ?


----------



## JON (17 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Da dove iniziare?Inizio da qui.Io per la prima volta nella mia vita,Rifletto a lungo prima di prendere una decisione. Sono sempre stato impulsivo, deciso, e senza pentirsi delle decisioni prese.Ma, Aime!  Oggi sono pentito di essere tornato in casa con lei.Sono pentito perché ora non riesco più di andare via. Non riesco a lasciare la mia piccolina.Quando andai via di casa la prima volta ero pieno di rabbia, il dolore che ho provato in quei mesi, mi ha reso ceco, e se si può dire anche egoista Non facevo  altro che cercare di uscire da quel tunnel senza luce.Egoisticamente non ho pensato il male che ho fatto ai miei figli.Anche con la separazione sono stato impulsivo.Molti di voi sul forum mi avevano avvertito che era ancora presto,  la mia famiglia,  il mio avvocato, alcuni amici,  che non era una decisione presa con lucidità. Ma ora, se dovessi prendere la decisione di separarmi, non lo farei.Non avrei il coraggio.Solo il pensiero di non avere la quotidianità con le mie figlie, sarei un uomo infelice .So anche che se dovessi decidere di andare in affitto, mia figlia  la grande mi seguirà, non è un pensiero, lo ha detto.  io non voglio togliere i figli a mia moglie, nonostante il male che mi ha fatto. Comunque le voglio bene, con questo non voglio dire che non sia stata una buona madre, anzi.non posso rinnegare i bei momenti vissuti insieme. Mi ha chiesto perdono, mi ha implorato e chiaramente notando il mio stato d’animo si è ancora più spogliata dei suoi aspetti penosi Quasi per ripulirsi di quando accaduto.Lei si sente sporca, senza dignità e moralità , sono stata una pazza.Lei deve recuperare tutto quello perduto, perché mi ama e non vuole perdermi.Mi ha chiesto di stare insieme, di volere recuperare il nostro rapporto.Brunetta ci ho provato, ma non ci riesco. Chi cancella nella mia mente l’immagine di lei nel letto di un altro? Sai quante volte ho voluto sbattere la testa al muro con la speranza di avere un amnesia,Svegliarsi la mattina e credere che sia stato solo un brutto sogno.E no ! Purtroppo no, questa è la triste realtà.Molti di voi, mi avete fatto capire che se si ha intenzione di ricostruireBisogna essere consapevoli che la persona che ha tradito, non è più la stessa persona, e cambiata.Ma io ero innamorato di quella di prima. Quella di adesso non la conosco. Quello che fa più male, e non potere dare ai figli una famiglia unita come lo era prima. Era il nostro sogno, o meglio era il mio.Mi chiedo spesso, ma da questa esperienza che abbiamo avuto, i nostri figli cosa hanno imparato ?Mia figlia la piccolina mi disse tempo fa…. Papà perché non dai  più i baci a mamma?  Papà perché no abbracci la mamma quando viene da lavorare ? Papà ma tu vuoi bene alla mamma ? Non sono domande fatte a raffica , e non sono le uniche, queste sono le domande più significative, E conoscendo la mia ex ho il sospetto che sia lei a inculcare la piccola. Dovete sapere che mia moglie si venderebbe l’anima al diavolo pur di ottenere me, Il clima in casa e sereno, non litighiamo, neanche quando capita di stare soli. Il dialogo e ripreso tra noi, certo non parliamo dell’accaduto perché non vorrei demolire questo equilibrio che si è creato tra  noi. La mia ex non esce da casa , lo fa solo per lavoro e per la spesa.Più  volte lo spronata  ad uscire con sua sorella, amici e colleghe, altrettanto hanno provato loro.Ma non c’è verso. Ho parlato con lei e molto chiaramente gli ho fatto capire che lei non ha nessun obbligo nei miei confrontiA questo punto ho deciso di fermarmi.Mi fermo qui, non voglio andare avanti, non voglio tornare indietro.Semplicemente mi fermo, e resto in attesa.Dopo mesi di rabbia, di sfiducia, e di delusioni, ho riacquistato una certa  positività, una forza interiore per rimettermi in giocoNon cadrò nella pesantezza, nelle aspettative, nelle ripicche,ma vivrò giorno per giorno, Lasciandosi andare da ciò che mi si prospetta,


Non credere, le osservazioni della bimba potrebbero essere autentiche. A volte si resta spiazzati dalla lucidità di certe esternazioni, ma sono consapevoli,  anche se non possono contemplare quelli che sono i meccanismi che sono alla base degli attriti tra adulti.Otto mesi sono veramente pochi per assorbire questo colpo. Non perché il tuo pensiero sia destinato a cambiare radicalmente, ma sono pochi perché non sono sufficienti per far sì che tu prenda decisioni o atteggiamenti scevri dall'impulsività che ti caratterizza. Penso che il tuo cervello si in continuo fermento, anche questo distacco dichiarato della tua suscettibilità potrebbe essere una reazione pur sempre istintiva al senso di costrizione che subisci.Mi dispiace. Certi errori hanno conseguenze inarrestabili, andrà meglio quando ti accorgerai che l'indifferenza prenderà il posto della dissimulazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> arcistufo per me non è cosi.
> Non cerco storie, ne sesso, sto bene per il momento cosi.


Ovvio. Per ora e con un piede ancora dentro casa è normale che tu dica così. Quando riuscirai di nuovo a centrarti su te stesso, ti torneranno le voglie


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> resto a casa soprattutto per mia figlia,
> 
> La mia ex senza volerlo ?
> Ho capito bene ?
> ...


Beh.. il clima sarà anche sereno, ma tu e tua moglie secondo te, lo siete?.....


----------



## disincantata (17 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non credere, le osservazioni della bimba potrebbero essere autentiche. A volte si resta spiazzati dalla lucidità di certe esternazioni, ma sono consapevoli,  anche se non possono contemplare quelli che sono i meccanismi che sono alla base degli attriti tra adulti.Otto mesi sono veramente pochi per assorbire questo colpo. Non perché il tuo pensiero sia destinato a cambiare radicalmente, ma sono pochi perché non sono sufficienti per far sì che tu prenda decisioni o atteggiamenti scevri dall'impulsività che ti caratterizza. Penso che il tuo cervello si in continuo fermento, anche questo distacco dichiarato della tua suscettibilità potrebbe essere una reazione pur sempre istintiva al senso di costrizione che subisci.Mi dispiace. Certi errori hanno conseguenze inarrestabili, andrà meglio quando ti accorgerai che l'indifferenza prenderà il posto della dissimulazione.


Non per forza devono diventare indifferenti l'uno verso l'altro. Capita anche che si trovi il modo di stare 'bene' insieme dopo un tradimento.

Non tutti hanno voglia, possibilita', o decidono di separarsi.  Dipende molto dal comportamento del traditore dopo la scoperta, dai problemi famigliari, dall'eta', e da quanto, nonostante tutto,ti piace ancora chi hai sposato.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (17 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. il clima sarà anche sereno, ma tu e tua moglie secondo te, lo siete?.....


Non provo più , nè rabbia, nè rancore, 
Il dialogo e ripreso, lavoro , casa , figli .
A volte usciamo tutti insieme, passeggiate, 
A cena fuori, ecc ecc 
Ho ripreso i miei hobby, accantonati dalla nascita del primo figlio, per essere presente 
Sempre. Quando capita esco con i miei amici colleghi. Circa 2 volte al mese .
Lei nei momenti liberi si svaga su fb.
Non la controllo più, ho disattivato il key logger sul pc , e anche il suo cell.
Provo solo del risentimento, questo non mi permette ( per ora ) di essere un marito.

Quindi alla tua domanda posso rispondere per me si. Per mia moglie credo di sì .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (17 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non per forza devono diventare indifferenti l'uno verso l'altro. Capita anche che si trovi il modo di stare 'bene' insieme dopo un tradimento.
> 
> Non tutti hanno voglia, possibilita', o decidono di separarsi.  Dipende molto dal comportamento del traditore dopo la scoperta, dai problemi famigliari, dall'eta', e da quanto, nonostante tutto,ti piace ancora chi hai sposato.


quoto


----------



## JON (18 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non per forza devono diventare indifferenti l'uno verso l'altro. Capita anche che si trovi il modo di stare 'bene' insieme dopo un tradimento.
> 
> Non tutti hanno voglia, possibilita', o decidono di separarsi.  Dipende molto dal comportamento del traditore dopo la scoperta, dai problemi famigliari, dall'eta', e da quanto, nonostante tutto,ti piace ancora chi hai sposato.


Si, ma non mi riferivo alla figura della moglie. Intendevo indifferenza, per quanto possibile, verso i cattivi pensieri ricorrenti.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (18 Dicembre 2017)

*Per skorpio e per tutti.*

Ieri mattina ho  lavorato, poi nel pomeriggio fino a sera siamo usciti, parco giochi con la piccola, siamo andati a visitare i presepi , e iluminazioni in paese. La grande e uscita con le amiche, dopo di che ci ha raggiunti in serata è abbiamo comprato delle pizze.
Nonostante la stanchezza , sono felice .
Vedere che loro si divertono mi riempe il cuore. Era da molto tempo che non lo facevamo tutti insieme 
Da premettere che tutto il giorno non ho fatto altro che pensare a queste parole di skorpio,

magari anche te senza volerlo) umiliando quotidianamente, buttandole addosso ogni istante che siete accanto il tuo sangue

Io credo che voi dal esterno vedete ciò che non vedo io, o all'incontrario.
Io quel velo di tristezza lo messo da parte, vorrei che facesse altrettanto lei.
Siate schietti , sto sbagliando ?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Ieri mattina ho  lavorato, poi nel pomeriggio fino a sera siamo usciti, parco giochi con la piccola, siamo andati a visitare i presepi , e iluminazioni in paese. La grande e uscita con le amiche, dopo di che ci ha raggiunti in serata è abbiamo comprato delle pizze.
> Nonostante la stanchezza , sono felice .
> Vedere che loro si divertono mi riempe il cuore. Era da molto tempo che non lo facevamo tutti insieme
> Da premettere che tutto il giorno non ho fatto altro che pensare a queste parole di skorpio,
> ...


Più che altro non si capisce che cavolo vuoi. Che cosa pretendi che in virtù del fatto che lei è la traditrice automaticamente debba assorbire a tempo zero la profonda giustezza della tua scelta?
Chiaro che la tristezza rimane. E probabilmente rimarrà fin quando non ti trovi un'altra


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che altro non si capisce che cavolo vuoi. Che cosa pretendi che in virtù del fatto che lei è la traditrice automaticamente debba assorbire a tempo zero la profonda giustezza della tua scelta?
> Chiaro che la tristezza rimane. E probabilmente rimarrà fin quando non ti trovi un'altra


Ma arci, scusa, lui sta dicendo a caratteri cubitali che, nel suo tentativo di recuperare il rapporto con la moglie, NON VUOLE E NON STA SENTENDO IL BISOGNO di avere un'altra.

Non è che avere un'altra sia una medicina. Non è come svegliarsi un mattino, avere un filo di mal di testa, e pigliarsi una tachipirina  (come ho fatto io) in previsione del fatto che la giornata sarà impegnativa e lunga  
Tanto per intenderci.
Se lui questa necessità non la sente, non la sente. E aggiungo anche meglio per lui, che andare con un'altra per allontanarsi dalla moglie quello che basta per capire se la vuole ancora, non mi pare risolutivo di una bella mazza. Perché non puoi paragonare una moglie ad una amante. Capirei se lo volesse fare perché quello di avere un'altra fosse stato un suo desiderio magari da prima, rinunciato per rispetto della moglie, e ora sentisse venuto meno quel freno.
Ma non è così.
E a riprova, ha detto anche chiaramente di avere iniziato a fare quelle attività  (hobby e amici individuali) che aveva sopito per la famiglia. E secondo me, in una prospettiva di recupero, e' un approccio molto più sano.
Avrà tempo per avere voglia di altre, se il recupero non dovesse riuscire.
Contrariamente a quanto percepito da alcuni, io vedo buone basi di recupero. Che già il fatto di uscire tutti insieme, a cena fuori, in giro... Beh... Spesso e' una chimera anche per coppie che in apparenza non stanno discutendo nulla di se'.
Ci sono uomini (e donne) che  (come te) vedono in un tradimento una parentesi liberatoria, e altri che ci arrivano alla fine di tutto. Altri e altre ancora che prima lasciano, e in conseguenza non tradiscono proprio, e altri e altre che lasciano tutto sul piano del  "vorrei".

Stai applicando su [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] un rimedio tuo che dubito possa funzionare per lui


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Ieri mattina ho  lavorato, poi nel pomeriggio fino a sera siamo usciti, parco giochi con la piccola, siamo andati a visitare i presepi , e iluminazioni in paese. La grande e uscita con le amiche, dopo di che ci ha raggiunti in serata è abbiamo comprato delle pizze.
> Nonostante la stanchezza , sono felice .
> Vedere che loro si divertono mi riempe il cuore. Era da molto tempo che non lo facevamo tutti insieme
> Da premettere che tutto il giorno non ho fatto altro che pensare a queste parole di skorpio,
> ...


Io ho letto il tuo post di apertura di questo 3d.. 

È.. (magari sbagliando, non siamo qui a fare il gioco di chi ci coglie bene) ho letto di uno stato d'animo preciso, nelle tue azioni quotidiane in casa, magari sereno.. 
Ma.....

Ora.. io non so quanto sai truccare uno stato d'animo, magari lo sai fare bene e non lo fai x scelta.. non lo so

Però.. se dalle tue azioni quotidiane traspare, rispetto a lei, questo tuo stato d'animo che ho letto qui, ecco... 

Da lì quanto ho scritto....

Io credo che sia difficile truccare gli stati di animo, molti ci provano, qualcuno immagina di riuscirci, qualcuno ci riesce anche....

Ma non credo sia questo il caso.. è in quel caso .. è vero

Lei ti ha chiesto di rientrare con loro a casa

Ma c'è un "rientrare" e un "RIENTRARE"

E mi pare leggendoti (è ripeto ti cedo la mia sensazione) che tu sia rientrato (minuscola)

Da qui l'umiliazione


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> disincantata grazie per la tua testimonianza,
> Questo per me è una speranza in più.
> Voglio vivere quello che mi resta da vivere il meglio possibile, anche fatte di piccole cose,
> Come hai fatto tu, al mare sola.
> ...


Ecco il tuo più grande  "problema". Quello di avere vissuto lustri accanto a una persona che, malgrado il passare del tempo, era rimasta  "il meglio". E hai dovuto fare i conti con il fatto che anche il meglio scivola, e quando scivola va molto in basso. La situazione che descrivi tu come quella attuale, dopo otto mesi dallo scivolone, non è certo così brutta. Dico da un punto di vista che ovviamente è il mio.
Solo che non è certo il tuo meglio  (e oggettivamente non è il meglio). Però mi sembra una partenza su cui vale la pena di investire, considerato che non siete due ventenni fidanzati, senza figli e ognuno a casa propria. Che se così fosse il mio consiglio sarebbe diverso.
Credo che il lavoro che ti aspetta comprenda anche in parte "smitizzare" quel meglio. Che non vuol dire banalizzarlo, ma ricondurlo nei binari degli umani accadimenti, per scoprire cosa era e cosa e' diventato. E tirare le somme. Forse sarà la parte più difficile.


----------



## MariLea (18 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> ..................................
> 
> Siate schietti , sto sbagliando ?


E chi può mai dirlo! 
Tu fai ciò che senti sia giusto, per come sei fatto tu e non potresti fare diversamente, se no il tuo giudice interiore ti darebbe il tormento... 
Secondo me sbagli solo quando vuoi intervenire su tuo figlio, ormai adulto, non rispettando la sua autonomia, le sue scelte ed i suoi tempi...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma arci, scusa, lui sta dicendo a caratteri cubitali che, nel suo tentativo di recuperare il rapporto con la moglie, NON VUOLE E NON STA SENTENDO IL BISOGNO di avere un'altra.
> 
> Non è che avere un'altra sia una medicina. Non è come svegliarsi un mattino, avere un filo di mal di testa, e pigliarsi una tachipirina  (come ho fatto io) in previsione del fatto che la giornata sarà impegnativa e lunga
> Tanto per intenderci.
> ...


Ma tu il fatto che lui voglia recuperare un rapporto con la moglie Dove lo hai letto? Perché magari mi sono io che mi sono perso un passaggio. Io ho capito che sta uscendo di casa senza se e senza ma


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu il fatto che lui voglia recuperare un rapporto con la moglie Dove lo hai letto? Perché magari mi sono io che mi sono perso un passaggio. Io ho capito che sta uscendo di casa senza se e senza ma


Abbiamo percezioni diametralmente opposte su questa storia.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbiamo percezioni diametralmente opposte su questa storia.


(Estratto dal suo post di apertura)

ci ho provato, ma non ci riesco. Chi cancella nella mia mente l’immagine di lei nel letto di un altro? Sai quante volte ho voluto sbattere la testa al muro con la speranza di avere un amnesia,
Svegliarsi la mattina e credere che sia stato solo un brutto sogno.
E no ! Purtroppo no, questa è la triste realtà.
Molti di voi, mi avete fatto capire che se si ha intenzione di ricostruire
Bisogna essere consapevoli che la persona che ha tradito, non è più la stessa persona, e cambiata.
Ma io ero innamorato di quella di prima. Quella di adesso non la conosco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbiamo percezioni diametralmente opposte su questa storia.


pure io ho un'altra percezione, non mi sembra che proprio se ne volgia andare


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (Estratto dal suo post di apertura)
> 
> ci ho provato, ma non ci riesco. Chi cancella nella mia mente l’immagine di lei nel letto di un altro? Sai quante volte ho voluto sbattere la testa al muro con la speranza di avere un amnesia,
> Svegliarsi la mattina e credere che sia stato solo un brutto sogno.
> ...


io mi faccio la stessa domanda anche per altre cose


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io mi faccio la stessa domanda anche per altre cose


Relativamente al tuo "lui" ....?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Relativamente al tuo "lui" ....?


a mio marito


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a mio marito


Si, appunto...

Però... Da quanto scrivi, i tuoi passi e le tue esposizioni per ricercare e per farti scoprire le hai fatte... Ovvio con il tuo modo di fare, ma le hai fatte (così dici)

Qui al NON LA CONOSCO di [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] io ci leggo allegato È NON HO  ALCUNA INTENZIONE DI CONOSCERLA

Non è vietato eh..

Ma è una chiusura gelida


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (Estratto dal suo post di apertura)
> 
> ci ho provato, ma non ci riesco. Chi cancella nella mia mente l’immagine di lei nel letto di un altro? Sai quante volte ho voluto sbattere la testa al muro con la speranza di avere un amnesia,
> Svegliarsi la mattina e credere che sia stato solo un brutto sogno.
> ...


Mi ha pure chiesto se per me fosse evidente o meno che stava già provando a recuperare... 

Non so... La mia impressione è che voglia almeno provarci. Ma a sto punto chiediamo direttamente a  [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION]

Magari serve pure a lui chiarirsi, perché  (e su questo do' ragione sia a te che ad arcistufo) se fosse già chiaro dentro lui che un recupero non è neppure minimamente ipotizzabile, allora andandosene eviterebbe ulteriori sofferenze inutili a se' e a chi lo circonda.

Ma la mia impressione invece è che lui nutra una speranza, e la situazione attuale, per mio modo di vedere le cose, non è tale da consigliargli un allontanamento.

Tanto più che lui per primo dice anche di essere stato avventato a chiedere la separazione.

Poi sul PERCHÉ, possiamo parlarne: per me, sbagliato sarebbe se restasse usando il benessere dei figli come paravento.
Comprensibile invece se contemplasse la coabitazione con i figli quale motivo  (non il solo motivo, ma uno dei motivi) per provare a fare funzionare nuovamente le cose.
Spero di essermi spiegata su questa differenza. Per me è sostanziale


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, appunto...
> 
> Però... Da quanto scrivi, i tuoi passi e le tue esposizioni per ricercare e per farti scoprire le hai fatte... Ovvio con il tuo modo di fare, ma le hai fatte (così dici)
> 
> ...


Eh. E torniamo al discorso che facevo ieri: se vorrà, dovrà ricondurre la coppia del  "prima" su binari diversi dall'ideale di perfezione dove la aveva collocata. Perché ora sembra che la rimiri dal basso come fosse un santino... 
Dovrà partire da lì, per vedere effettivamente dove sta ora, secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma la mia impressione invece è che lui nutra una speranza, e la situazione attuale, per mio modo di vedere le cose, non è tale da consigliargli un allontanamento.


La speranza... Tu dici.. e basata su cosa? (Chiedo io)

Lui ha la "visione"

Di lei come era prima di.....

La speranza è di tornare ad avere (lui) quella visione

Ma le visioni senza organizzazione sono allucinazioni


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La speranza... Tu dici.. e basata su cosa? (Chiedo io)
> 
> Lui ha la "visione"
> 
> ...


Credo che la risposta stia nel mio intervento di sopra.
Ovviamente è la mia, di risposta.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbiamo percezioni diametralmente opposte su questa storia.


Zan zan! Totocornuto?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Zan zan! Totocornuto?


No. Famiglia che se e' possibile e' meglio salvare. Fossero due fidanzati avrei consigliato a lui diversamente, fermo restando che in ogni caso quello che sente e' lui a sentirlo


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Famiglia che se e' possibile e' meglio salvare. Fossero due fidanzati avrei consigliato a lui diversamente, fermo restando che in ogni caso quello che sente e' lui a sentirlo


Uffaaaa. Ma é natale. Ci fosse mai qualcuno che si separa a Natale


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. E torniamo al discorso che facevo ieri: se vorrà, dovrà ricondurre la coppia del  "prima" su binari diversi dall'ideale di perfezione dove la aveva collocata. Perché ora sembra che la rimiri dal basso come fosse un santino...
> Dovrà partire da lì, per vedere effettivamente dove sta ora, secondo me.


Benissimo... Ma nel frattempo è una tortura x lei

È giusto segnalarlo

Poi va benissimo dire che poiché è successo quel che è successo è anche giusto così, tutto accettabile

Ma va segnalato che è una tortura, secondo me


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uffaaaa. Ma é natale. Ci fosse mai qualcuno che si separa a Natale


Ti ho mai detto che sei un inguaribile romantico? :carneval:

Seriamente: si, lo percepisco "avanti", e di parecchio, sulla (più che) civiltà dei rapporti con la moglie. Che non è da tutti agire comunque tributando rispetto verso una persona per la quale si è consapevoli di provare almeno affetto.

E allo stesso tempo  (me lo avete fatto notare voi fedifraghi ), lo vedo "indietro" perché... A distanza di otto mesi non sa ancora bene lui, probabilmente, cosa vuole.

Io un tentativo lo farei, se la premessa fosse di non sapere ancora bene cosa volere. Comunque un rapporto di quella consistenza per me lo meriterebbe.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benissimo... Ma nel frattempo è una tortura x lei
> 
> È giusto segnalarlo
> 
> ...


Lei è già separata.
Se non le sta bene il rischio di pagare un prezzo alto, e magari non ottenere il risultato, sa pure cosa fare.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lei è già separata.
> Se non le sta bene il rischio di pagare un prezzo alto, e magari non ottenere il risultato, sa pure cosa fare.


Certo che lo saprà

Ma qui iscritto abbiamo lui e io parlo a lui

Lei x me come interlocutrice non esiste.

Non so se rendo l'idea...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, appunto...
> 
> Però... Da quanto scrivi, i tuoi passi e le tue esposizioni per ricercare e per farti scoprire le hai fatte... Ovvio con il tuo modo di fare, ma le hai fatte (così dici)
> 
> ...


sarà, ma il vivere insieme anche solo per i figli, non è una chiusura totale.
Il non conoscere, è vedere con altri occhi la persona che hai accanto. Valuti diversamente ogni suo atteggiamento o parola.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà, ma il vivere insieme anche solo per i figli, non è una chiusura totale.
> Il non conoscere, è vedere con altri occhi la persona che hai accanto. Valuti diversamente ogni suo atteggiamento o parola.


Non credo che sentirsi sotto esame sia un bel vivere, sinceramente

E nemmeno sentirsi costantemente esaminatore

Non mi risulta ci sia una prova con tanto di diploma

La valutazione si fa con se stessi e assieme all'altro

E non può durare mesi


----------



## Soloconilcuore (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Per tutti*

Buonasera a tutti.
So di non essere bravo a scrivere ed esternare in parole quello che sento dentro di me.
Cerco di fare chiarezza , rispondendo un Po a tutti.

Ho intenzione di ricostruire la mia famiglia,
Lo faccio da padre, e non da marito, questo è solo un punto di partenza, per riprovare da marito ho bisogno ancora tempo.
Ci sono i presupposti per tentare, perché mia moglie non vuole che vada via. Mi ama, e io devo fare chiarezza dentro di me , capire se quello che provo per lei è amore , o affetto .
So di averla amata con tutto me stesso fino a quel fatidico giorno.da quel giorno fino a oggi, una marea di sensazioni.
Lei vive di speranza che io un giorno vicino o lontano , la perdoni.
Non ho nessuna intenzione di rifarmi una vita con un altra donna, e non ho bisogno di scopare con un altra. Sono separato, lo potrei fare tranquillamente, non sarebbe tradimento, e pure, non ho intenzione di mancare di rispetto a mia moglie.

Per marilea 
Grazie per i consigli ,  
Per quando riguarda mio figlio lui ha messo le ali, e io ne sono orgoglioso, cerco solo di aiutarlo, ma è ovvio le scelte e i tempi li deciderà lui.

Cielo 
Hai capito perfettamente il mio problema.
Ma devo spiegare cosa intendevo per ( meglio )
incollo ciò che ho scritto a disincantata.


La mia ex vorrebbe che tornasse tutto come prima , e non meglio di prima, perché il meglio lo era già, e questo per me è impossibile, 

Circa un anno dopo il mio matrimonio , mi sono reso conto di trascurare mia moglie con il mio hobby , la pesca .
Presi la decisione di accantonare la pesca per dedicare il tempo libero insieme a lei.
Ho amato mia moglie follemente , baci e carezze, parole dolci, Ti amo , abbracci, sempre tutti i giorni, pensieri, regali inaspettati, le sono sempre stato vicino nei momenti  più bui, la confortavo  mai dimenticato una data importante, lo sempre aiutata in casa, con i figli, insomma sono stato un marito esemplare a detta di lei.
E ovvio sono stato ricambiato con la stessa moneta. 
Questo era il meglio, ciò che io in questo momento non sento di dare.
Questo è quello che più mi ha fatto male,
Nonostante tutto a lei evidentemente non è bastato.


Skorpio 
Incollo quello che ho scritto io nel primo post. Anche qui devo essere più chiaro, scusatemi se scrivo male.



ci ho provato, ma non ci riesco. Chi cancella nella mia mente l’immagine di lei nel letto di un altro?


Questo è accaduto  quando eravamo in intimità , quelle rare volte che è successo,
Non è andato a buon fine , perché anche senza volerlo la mia testolina viaggia su un altro binario.


 Sai quante volte ho voluto sbattere la testa al muro con la speranza di avere un amnesia,
Svegliarsi la mattina e credere che sia stato solo un brutto sogno.

Questo è stato circa 4 o 5 mesi dopo la scoperta , perché gia cera stato un mio tentativo di ricostruire.



Ma io ero innamorato di quella di prima. Quella di adesso non la conosco.

Qui ho sbagliato ad esprimere quello che intendevo dire.

Per me in questo momento non riesco a riconoscere chi è.  Ai miei occhi sembra quella che ho sempre amato. Ma nella mia mente , se è lei, lei non mi avrebbe mai tradito.
Allora penso che dopo la perdita di sua madre è successo qualcosa dentro di lei,
Si è persa e non so per quale motivo.
Dopo la scoperta, e ritornata di nuovo se stessa.  Mi è difficile scrivere queste sensazioni. 

Arci scusami se ti è difficile capire ciò che vorrei scrivere.

Oggi ho detto a mia moglie che queste festività natalizie le trascoreremo a casa nostra, non lo abbiamo mai fatto, sempre con le rispettive famiglie, negli ultimi anni solo con la mia famiglia, perché lei non ha più i genitori.
Ho preso questa decisione , perché per ciò che è successo, ovviamente la mia famiglia 
Sono un Po rancorosi nei riguardi di mia moglie.
Credo che sia la cosa migliore per tutti.

Colgo l'occasione per porgere un augurio 
Di buon Natale a tutti, lo faccio ora perché per me questa sarà una settimana di duro lavoro.
Vi leggerò , ma mi sarà difficile  in questa settimana rispondere.
Quindi auguri di cuore a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> So di non essere bravo a scrivere ed esternare in parole quello che sento dentro di me.
> Cerco di fare chiarezza , rispondendo un Po a tutti.
> 
> ...


Le interferenze sono inevitabili. Si presentano di più se ti sforzi di scacciarle.


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benissimo... Ma nel frattempo è una tortura x lei
> 
> È giusto segnalarlo
> 
> ...


Lei può decidere di chiudere. 
Quando ci si riprova lo si fa in due ed è appunto una PROVA. 
Quando uno dei due decide che è una tortura per sè decide altrimenti. 
Se lei ha deciso di rimanere vuol dire che per lei il gioco vale la candela. 

Non ho capito perchè lui dovrebbe prendere una decisione per lei. 
Le due pedine in gioco sono due. Le decisioni sono di tutte e due. 

Non mi sembra che lui gli dica "Ti amo" da morire, per fare poi quello che cazzo gli pare. 

Lui ha onestamente messo i suoi sentimenti sul piatto. Confusione, affetto, paura...e indecisione. 
Lei può decidere che fare.


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo che sentirsi sotto esame sia un bel vivere, sinceramente
> 
> E nemmeno sentirsi costantemente esaminatore
> 
> ...


Ah no e chi lo dice?! 

C'è un tempario? 

Dopo un tradimento hai tot di tempo per decidere o dentro o fuori?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Lei può decidere di chiudere.
> Quando ci si riprova lo si fa in due ed è appunto una PROVA.
> Quando uno dei due decide che è una tortura per sè decide altrimenti.
> Se lei ha deciso di rimanere vuol dire che per lei il gioco vale la candela.
> ...


Certo che può decidere..

Ma qui abbiamo lui..  io posso dare a lui le mie sensazioni, e a lei direi probabilmente la stessa cosa.

Ma qui c'è lui..

Però io non sto "consigliando" il nostro amico, gli sto solo dicendo cosa sento che produce la sua dinamica di coppia dalle righe che leggo.

Se mio figlio si litiga con uno ogni giorno, dico a mio figlio di smetterla. 
Non dico: e per  non smette l'altro?

Sono solo scuse per restare fermi, e non agire.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ah no e chi lo dice?!
> 
> C'è un tempario?
> 
> Dopo un tradimento hai tot di tempo per decidere o dentro o fuori?


Non c'è un periodo.. può durare tutta una vita.
Ovviamente parlavo per me, che considero le cose come un qualcosa che deve risolversi.

Non abbandono al "si vedrà" la mia vita.. 

Il nostro amico lo leggo sfiduciato e depresso, ingabbiato

Rassegnato alla sua gabbia.
Ma nella sua gabbia io sento che comunque ferisce, perché ci si ferisce a guardare il proprio uomo in gabbia, per "colpa" propria

Io questo gli ho detto, è ripeto c'è pure chi dice: bene! Giusto soffra anche lei!

Basta saperlo.

Quindi.. no, non c'è un tempo.. ma la coscienza che nella gabbia ci sei e ci devi uscire "muovendoti" interiormente ci dovrebbe essere

Sai invece cosa accadde talvolta?

Che il "tempo" serve solo ad abituarti alla gabbia, così da farla diventare la tua nuova casa

Sembri stare bene.. ma non sei libero, ti sei solo abituato alla gabbia

Ma ogni tanto sbatti il muso contro le sbarre.. a ricordarti che sei sempre lì dov'eri


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che può decidere..Ma qui abbiamo lui..  io posso dare a lui le mie sensazioni, e a lei direi probabilmente la stessa cosa.Ma qui c'è lui..Però io non sto "consigliando" il nostro amico, gli sto solo dicendo cosa sento che produce la sua dinamica di coppia dalle righe che leggo.Se mio figlio si litiga con uno ogni giorno, dico a mio figlio di smetterla. Non dico: e per  non smette l'altro?Sono solo scuse per restare fermi, e non agire.


Il tuo è un consiglio... considerato poi anche la frase successiva in cui appunto lo paragoni a un figlio a cui dire smettila. Qui non abbiamo due soggetti che litigano. Qui abbiamo due adulti che consapevolmente stanno cercando per prima di ricostruire la loro vita... per poi provare a lavorare sulla coppia. Ma sono in due. I sentimenti non hanno un interruttore. Non basta dire smetterla. Farli passare in secondo piano non è giusto per "solo". Lui ora deve pensare per primo a se stesso. Se i suoi sentimenti coincideranno un giorno con quello che la moglie si aspetta da lui ben venga. Altrimenti ci hanno provato. Consiglieresti a [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] di smettere di provarci solo perché non sa come finirà?! Che il tentativo non vale la pena nemmeno di essere fatto?! Io nella sua stessa situazione mi ci sono trovata e il mio terapeuta mi disse: "Sai vero che così potresti finire per perderlo veramente?!" e io gli risposi "Sono disposta a farlo!". Ora non so se darei la stessa risposta ma è una consapevolezza che arriva con il tempo, ma questo certo non è il momento di essere riguardosi rispetto ai sentimenti degli altri. Non stanno più giocando nella stessa squadra, ognuno deve pensare a quello che è meglio per sé.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il tuo è un consiglio... considerato poi anche la frase successiva in cui appunto lo paragoni a un figlio a cui dire smettila. Qui non abbiamo due soggetti che litigano. Qui abbiamo due adulti che consapevolmente stanno cercando per prima di ricostruire la loro vita... per poi provare a lavorare sulla coppia. Ma sono in due. I sentimenti non hanno un interruttore. Non basta dire smetterla. Farli passare in secondo piano non è giusto per "solo". Lui ora deve pensare per primo a se stesso. Se i suoi sentimenti coincideranno un giorno con quello che la moglie si aspetta da lui ben venga. Altrimenti ci hanno provato. Consiglieresti a [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] di smettere di provarci solo perché non sa come finirà?! Che il tentativo non vale la pena nemmeno di essere fatto?! Io nella sua stessa situazione mi ci sono trovata e il mio terapeuta mi disse: "Sai vero che così potresti finire per perderlo veramente?!" e io gli risposi "Sono disposta a farlo!". Ora non so se darei la stessa risposta ma è una consapevolezza che arriva con il tempo, ma questo certo non è il momento di essere riguardosi rispetto ai sentimenti degli altri. Non stanno più giocando nella stessa squadra, ognuno deve pensare a quello che è meglio per sé.


Non credo di aver dato mai un consiglio se non richiesto esplicitamente, qui dentro 

E non ricordo me ne siano stati mai chiesti 

Io ho dato la mia prospettiva.. è ho detto al nostro amico che secondo quello che vedo, lui sta buttando il suo sangue addosso alla sua compagna

A lui starà indagare.. e chiedere.. o annusare.. eventualmente.. se fosse interessato
O archiviare nel cestino

Alla fine è molto facile, basterebbe una semplice domanda, chiara e diretta 

Lui sceglierà 

La sua vita è SUA


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è un periodo.. può durare tutta una vita.
> Ovviamente parlavo per me, che considero le cose come un qualcosa che deve risolversi.
> 
> Non abbandono al "si vedrà" la mia vita..
> ...


Io penso che lei non esiste in questo momento. Non è importante. 
Che lei soffra o meno è qualcosa che va al di là di quello che può o deve fare lui. 
Nel momento in cui io scopro le mie carte e ti dico onestamente  quello che provo, la mano sta a te. 
Fingere che quelle carte non esistono è una sciocchezza. 

Sua moglie se vuole dovrà decidere se viste le carte, vuol partecipare al gioco, o se considerate quelle carte non può far altro che perdere. 
Ma è una donna adulta, ha fatto le sue scelte, prima e dopo, saprò fare anche quella. 
E si va un pezzo avanti... e vediamo che succede

La gabbia, se una gabbia esiste, è quella di @solo. E' una gabbia di sentimenti che ancora a fatica riesce a capire... e non è che per salvare i sentimenti di sua moglie che lui deve provare a uscire, ma per se stesso, per capire quello che vuole.


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo di aver dato mai un consiglio se non richiesto esplicitamente, qui dentro
> 
> E non ricordo me ne siano stati mai chiesti
> 
> ...


Allora partiamo di un altro punto di vista . 

Non stai dando consigli, ma stai dando una visuale: Lui butta il sangue sulla moglie, la moglie che trovandosi il suo sangue addosso, si sente torturata... 

Io vedo diversamente: un uomo con una ferita dalla quale esce sangue... e se la moglie vuole provare a stare vicino a una bestia ferita si deve anche un po' sporcare. Inoltre le bestie ferite si sa... sono anche molto incazzate e quindi deve anche stare attenta di non prendersi qualche morso. 
Se rimane vicino alla bestia, vuol dire che per quel rapporto, vale la pena ferirsi a sua volta, altrimenti se la considera una causa persa se ne va. 

La ferita c'è, non è possibile fingere che non esista. Se non aspetti che spurghi bene, finirà anzi per infettarsi.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io penso che lei non esiste in questo momento. Non è importante.
> Che lei soffra o meno è qualcosa che va al di là di quello che può o deve fare lui.
> *Nel momento in cui io scopro le mie carte e ti dico onestamente  quello che provo, la mano sta a te. *
> Fingere che quelle carte non esistono è una sciocchezza.
> ...


vedi.. se scopro le carte non mi "levo" dal gioco, però...
avere le carte scoperte non mi libera di nulla, se non dal fatto che tu sai il mio gioco

io so il mio gioco?

se io scopro le carte e so che quelle carte ti fanno dolore, se resto nel gioco io non posso voltarmi di fronte al tuo dolore.

o per meglio dire.. posso (sono stato bravo, ho scoperto le carte)

la mia prospettiva è proprio stata questa, metterlo di fronte alle SUE carte .. e al gioco.

poi ripeto... uno può girarsi di là (se soffre si arrangiasse, io sono stato bravo)

non è vietato.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Allora partiamo di un altro punto di vista .
> 
> Non stai dando consigli, ma stai dando una visuale: Lui butta il sangue sulla moglie, la moglie che trovandosi il suo sangue addosso, si sente torturata...
> 
> ...


certo! ma sono d'accordo

quello che tu dici è esattamente quello che dico io....

il neretto. la mia prospettiva è proprio sul neretto, e sul fargli prendere coscienza di quel neretto

e saperlo vivere per quello che è.. nel bene e nel male

ripeto c'è anche chi lo scrive chiaramente "bene che soffra! ci godo! così impara!"

ma quel neretto che dici è il fulcro verso il quale anche io mi dirigevo con lo sguardo


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> vedi.. se scopro le carte non mi "levo" dal gioco, però...
> avere le carte scoperte non mi libera di nulla, se non dal fatto che tu sai il mio gioco
> 
> io so il mio gioco?
> ...


Io non la vedo così però. 

Avevo due scelte, continuare il gioco o uscirne. Tu uguale. 
Si resta. Tutte e due si resta. 

Io le carte che ho in mano, che il destino mi ha dato, che tu mi hai dato, che ho contribuito a darmi sono queste... e non posso nasconderle. Queste ho, non è che posso barare e tirarne fuori altre. 

E ci si riguarda "andiamo avanti?!" 

Ora tu soffri per le mie carte e se io non ti voglio far soffrire che alternative ho?! Andarmene, così non soffri?! 

E' una decisione che devo prendere io?! Perché magari la moglie ha valutato che soffrirebbe di più a lasciarlo. 
Così che anch'io ho valutato tutte le alternative e penso che è meglio rischiare su quel tavolo. 

Secondo me, l'unico modo per non far fronte ai danni che si sono creati e andarsene da quel tavolo. 
Nessuno dei due vuole farlo però. 

Non è voltarsi davanti al dolore dell'altra è essere consapevole che quel dolore, una volta seduti a quel tavolo, è inevitabile.


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> certo! ma sono d'accordo
> 
> quello che tu dici è esattamente quello che dico io....
> 
> ...


Io credo di aver detto: "non voglio che sia facile, io non voglio essere la soluzione più facile... se mi vuole e mi vuole veramente dovrà dimostrarmelo".


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ora tu soffri per le mie carte e se io non ti voglio far soffrire che alternative ho?! Andarmene, così non soffri?!
> 
> E' una decisione che devo prendere io?!


Sicuramente io sono per la azione, quindi si, è una decisione che devi prendere tu, per TE (non per fare beneficienza)

Scrivesse lei al posto suo, direi esattamente la stessa cosa, beninteso

L'alternativa è "muoversi"

Che non vuol dire ne andarsene ne restare

Ma muoversi dentro

Per farla breve.. USCIRE dalla posizione rappresentata dall'avatar del nostro amico.

Parlo per me, beninteso.

Non per nulla al nostro amico ho "consigliato" nel suo apposito 3d di "cambiare avatar" ed era proprio un "consiglio mirato"

Ma dovrebbe cambiarlo DENTRO di se, non di facciata.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai confondendo un po' di piani, secondo me. Le macerie riguardano i genitori, nel momento in cui questi riescono a rapportarsi tra loro in un clima tutto sommato sereno, soprattutto davanti ai figli. I quali senza dubbio potranno anche percepire che i genitori magari non si amano alla follia, ma si rispettano e si vogliono comunque bene. Dire che in casi come questi sia meglio separarsi PER i figli, equivale a strumentalizzarli tanto quanto dire che il proprio matrimonio e' una merda, e che PER i figli si tradisce ma non si lascia.
> 
> Cio' detto. I bambini sono più semplici, sicuramente. Sono più bravi a farsi bastare le cose. Ma quando l'essenziale non manca. Dubito tu abbia veramente guardato questi bambini nelle peggio baraccopoli.
> Fai un giro in qualche orfanotrofio, o dove la povertà e' talmente condizionante che alla fine non mancano solo risorse materiali. Poi sappimi dire anche perché separarsi con figli e' spesso un privilegio. Nelle zone povere dell'Africa non si separa nessuno. Non credo stiano tutti bene insieme. E neanche che il fatto che i bimbi siano pronti a regalare un sorriso (ed è vero) e' indice del fatto che vivano meglio di noi. E' che ce la vogliamo raccontare così, tante volte.


Scusa il ritardo ma  sono stato male ...le macerie non riguardano il genitori ... Ma solo chi le ha create ... Al massimo se uno ha voglia può aiutare a toglierle ... Ma no è obbligato ... Di prendersi colpe che non ha ..

Di  fame e di  dolore ne è pieno i 2/3 del mondo e comunque la vita va avanti ....
Ragazzi "traumatizzati" Ci sono e ci saranno sempre e comunque per me quelli più traumatizzati non sono in Europa.
Se è ad un certo punto uno non riesce più a condividere la vita con un'altra persona ... Perché obbligarlo ...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna riparare se stessi, non ricostruire obbligatoriamente una relazione, se non ci sono le condizioni.


Giusto .......


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il tuo è un consiglio... considerato poi anche la frase successiva in cui appunto lo paragoni a un figlio a cui dire smettila. Qui non abbiamo due soggetti che litigano. Qui abbiamo due adulti che consapevolmente stanno cercando per prima di ricostruire la loro vita... per poi provare a lavorare sulla coppia. Ma sono in due. I sentimenti non hanno un interruttore. Non basta dire smetterla. Farli passare in secondo piano non è giusto per "solo". Lui ora deve pensare per primo a se stesso. Se i suoi sentimenti coincideranno un giorno con quello che la moglie si aspetta da lui ben venga. Altrimenti ci hanno provato. Consiglieresti a [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] di smettere di provarci solo perché non sa come finirà?! Che il tentativo non vale la pena nemmeno di essere fatto?! Io nella sua stessa situazione mi ci sono trovata e il mio terapeuta mi disse: "Sai vero che così potresti finire per perderlo veramente?!" e io gli risposi "Sono disposta a farlo!". Ora non so se darei la stessa risposta ma è una consapevolezza che arriva con il tempo, ma questo certo non è il momento di essere riguardosi rispetto ai sentimenti degli altri. Non stanno più giocando nella stessa squadra, ognuno deve pensare a quello che è meglio per sé.


quoto tutto.


----------

